# Auto Insurance



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Yep, another question from me.
In reviewing old threads, people frequently mentioned getting a 1-year Mexican auto insurance policy for about $100. What's the trick? I've looked at a few places online & for 6-month policies I'm getting quotes of triple that amount. We are not talking about a top-of-the-line car, either.

Is it just old information (the posts are not that old--within a year or so)? Anyone have any hot tips?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Those policies for about $100 are probably for a couple of weeks visit from Mexico to the USA; liability only. Insurance for your car, in Mexico, for six months or a year, will be considerably more and will depend upon the car value, etc.


----------

